# My Native Tank *update



## JA (Jun 30, 2009)

YouTube - Native Tank Update 1


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Try again.


----------



## JA (Jun 30, 2009)

WhiteDevil said:


> Try again.


?


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

I apologize, I was at work and youtube is X'd at work.

Very nice natives, black crappie?


----------



## JA (Jun 30, 2009)

No Black Crappie


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Must be a smaller gill, in the shadow on the left it has the body shape of a crappie, mainly in the curved belly fin and the tail.


----------



## rlboyce0 (Nov 29, 2009)

Cool!

I love the idea of a native tank, but only have a 29 gal so it's kind of out of the question. I could put some minnows in it or something, but that's no comparison to bluegill or catfish.

Is there much fighting in the tank? I know some of those species can be aggressive, especially when spawning. What do the catfish feed on?

(list of species is on the youtube page)


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

bluegills are very fascinating spawners, highly territorial yet their dancing methods are out of this world, its humorous.

I have two 9k gallon native tanks at work with a good 3 dozen gills in em and they tried to spawn twice this year.


----------



## Z400 (Aug 3, 2009)

I had a 150g set up once with 3 gill in it. 
they are amazing fish for sure!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Very nice video, have you posted any others lately?


----------



## NativeKeeper (Jun 12, 2010)

rlboyce0 said:


> Cool!
> 
> I love the idea of a native tank, but only have a 29 gal so it's kind of out of the question. I could put some minnows in it or something, but that's no comparison to bluegill or catfish.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brittrugger (May 30, 2010)

Very nice tank, might be interesting to give a try some time when i got some time and money for another tank.


----------



## Bulleyhead (Jul 16, 2010)

awesome job on the native tank, and on how clean you got it, most people who attempt a native tank end up giving up hope due to the dreaded brown algae...i had a native tank with Dick the bullhead and 2 sunnies in it, both sunnies passed on for some reson un beknownst to me because everything was the same, but Dick the bullhead is still living strong and hes being moved to the larger tank where he can grow and have a great time. I love native fish more than tropicals and i feel a strong connection to them due to us being from the same place...me and Dick are the best of pals haha


----------

